# Identify the Gender! -Angelfish



## TLentzFilm (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All!

Could you help me identify the gender of my two angel fish? 

Angel 1:









Angel 2:









Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

too you yet..........but I'd say both females...


----------



## TLentzFilm (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

angels are hard to sex, but I would guess female right now.


----------

